# Vic Biotop!



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

Well my thread got deleted so samaki can you re post the list of fish that are native to the same area ruby greens are? I think i can remember the plant list tho.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Paleo fishes from Kyoga and Nawapassa lake/
H.sp"golden duck"
Pyxichromis orthostoma
H.sp"silver stiletto"
H.sp"torpedo kribensis"
H.latifasciatus
H.sp"all red"
H.red parvidens
a list of plants that are doing well with vics in a general manner
Anubias bateri
A.nana
Cryptocorine aponogetifolia
Microsorium pteropus
Pistria statiotes
vallisneri spiralis
V.gigantea(the 2 last ones has to be planted a long time before introducing fishes)
xris


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

Thank you again Samaki.


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

Hm i really like H.sp"silver stiletto" Could they be okay in with the rubys?


----------

